# Has anyone tried Moloney's K9 Academy?



## Thesilentone

I have decided that I should take my breeder's advice to go to a local trainer's classes at Moloney's K9 Academy in Monroeville; he is a former K9 handler and master trainer(shepherd expert as well). I have not been to any training classes in a long time and really need to attend them with Sam. 

I was wondering if anyone in the Pittsburgh area has taken classes with him before and what were your experiences? Thanks.


----------



## BellaJune

just finished the beginner class with my puppy. He is awesome! He comes off rough but he is definitely an animal lover and it is amazing how the dogs do what ever he wants them to. He is mostly training the owners how to handle their dogs and if you practice what he shows you you will get awesome results. I plan on taking my pup to his advanced classes since we finished the beginner 8 week course which cost $125. Advanced classes are $10 a session. Good luck!


----------

